# Big meal. *Pic*



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

Found this big moth in the parking lot. It had been hit or stepped on and had some guts protruding on the other side. I did cut it's wings off because they were beating the mantis. She didn't eat all of it so her neighbor got the rest.


----------



## waretrop (Aug 9, 2006)

That's wonderful. How long did it take for them to eat all of it?


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

It took awhile. It was a huge moth full of eggs. It was sad the moth was injured as it was beautiful.


----------



## chun (Aug 9, 2006)

now that's a big moth!


----------



## Joe (Aug 9, 2006)

amazing! i fed one of my large mantids a large hawk moth about 4 inches long and forgot to cuts its wings. the mantids went through with the beating but it stayed very weak for a few days. what kind of moth was that anyways?

Joe


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 9, 2006)

It is an Imperial moth


----------

